# Lance Corporal James D. Haynes - [Orangeburg, South Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Officer Down: Lance Corporal James D. Haynes*

*Officer Down: Lance Corporal James D. Haynes* - [Orangeburg, South Carolina]











ODMP

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 38

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Incident Details:* Lance Corporal James Haynes was killed in an automobile accident on Highway 33 while responding to another accident that had occurred on I-26 in Orangeburg County at approximately 3:30 am.

His vehicle left the roadway and struck a tree as he responded to the call.

*Additional Information:* Corporal Haynes had served with the South Carolina Highway Patrol for 11 years. He is survived by his wife and two young children.

*End of Watch: *Friday, February 1, 2008

*S.C trooper has fatal car crash

*The Associated Press

ORANGEBURG, S.C. - The South Carolina Highway Patrol says a trooper responding to a wreck on Interstate 26 near Orangeburg died when his vehicle skidded off a wet road and slammed into a utility pole.

Patrol spokesman Sid Gaulden says Lance Corporal James Haynes was driving early Friday on state Highway 33 to a crash involving two tractor-trailers when his car skidded off the road.

Gaulden says the trooper's car overturned several times and then hit a utility pole. Gaulden did not immediately know how fast the trooper was driving.

Gaulden did say it had been raining in the area before the crash, which is still under investigation.

Haynes had been with the Highway Patrol since 1997.​


----------



## sherifflittle (Apr 19, 2005)

GOD Bless him and his family...thank you for all you've done


----------

